# Anestheia for TEE probe placement



## missyah20 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good Morning,
  What anesthesia code would be appropriate to use when our provider is providing anesthesia for TEE probe placement?  Thanks!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

Anestheia for TEE probe placement code is 93312-26 modifier.(TEE interpratation and report).

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

